# 1935 Schwinn Cycleplane



## ohdeebee (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## ohdeebee (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## ohdeebee (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## ohdeebee (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## ohdeebee (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## Rust_Trader (Jan 11, 2016)

No way....


----------



## Dave K (Jan 11, 2016)

Great work.  Looks fantastic.  So wish I could pull it off so well.


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Jan 11, 2016)

i have a  1935 double dd also


----------



## frankster41 (Jan 11, 2016)

looks good Jason. Is that true your back in the area?
Frank


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 11, 2016)

You got me. Nice!


----------



## ohdeebee (Jan 11, 2016)

frankster41 said:


> looks good Jason. Is that true your back in the area?
> Frank




Yes I am, Frank.


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 11, 2016)

Wow great work.


----------



## ohdeebee (Jan 11, 2016)

Fender braces are also correct. Rears have the bump, but I couldn't get a picture. I bought the frame in May if I remember correctly. Had all of the parts painted by November with help from my teacher. All I wanted was a Schwinn to hang these tires on.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 11, 2016)

Love it J....


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 11, 2016)

Gorgeous bike, I love it.


----------



## frankster41 (Jan 12, 2016)

Jason are you back in Manty?


----------



## ohdeebee (Jan 12, 2016)

Yes sir.


----------



## frankster41 (Jan 12, 2016)

At the shop?


----------



## ohdeebee (Jan 13, 2016)

Nope. I only deal with bikes for pleasure these days. 



frankster41 said:


> At the shop?


----------



## ace (Jan 14, 2016)

Very cool Jason. Welcome back to the winter wonderland.


----------



## ohdeebee (Jan 17, 2016)

Thanks Ken! I could do without the winter!



ace said:


> Very cool Jason. Welcome back to the winter wonderland.


----------



## dave429 (Feb 3, 2016)

2 tone blue. Nice!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Feb 6, 2016)

great work, fantastic results. I like it.


----------

